# cymbalta for anxiety...



## 21624 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey everyone,I am new here and so happy I found this site! I have IBS, Anxiety, IBS...hum...see a pattern?I was on lexapro for 10 mths...which stopped the runs....and mellowed my anxiety EVEN RIDING IN CARS!Well...I then became constipated...horribly. So...after 6 mths med free...my anxiety has returned. I am now on Cymbalta bc it is NOT supposed to constipate you or toy with your bowels.Is there anyone out there who has taken this? Has it helped? Kelley


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Kelly and welcome to the boards







I haven't tried this med so not much help but I too suffer from stress/anxiety, IBS, stress/anxiety, IBS. Good luck. I hope it helps you


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I take Cymbalta and find it really helps me with very little side effects. It is a new med. so I have not seen much about it.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I tried it for a month. 60 mg's aday.It is a antidepressant , BUT , it is also for Diabetic Neuropathy pain.It was given to me for pain . I am not a diabetic nor depressed.This medication did NOTHING for pain.But it made me so hungry I could eat everything in site.Had to stop taking it.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

KelleyI have ben on Cymbalta for over 6 months At first I didnt think it was doing much and then I started to notice little things and I believe it is working great I just noticed the other day that I dont shake anymore That was a terrible problem I had My hands would shake and then my whole body and it was difficult to speak I was very depressed and anxious I also take ativan. The meds and my tools )hypnosis, acupunture, pilates, prayer) have all helped.good luck with the cymbaltaKaren


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I just started taking cymbalta 3 days ago. my doc told me to take 30mg for one week and then 60mg after that. He gave it to me because when i went to see him for the first time I told him all the problems I have and that nothing seems to work. He then asked me if anyone had ever diagnosed me with anxiety disorder. I told him not really but have been to the hospital a few times in the past with chest pain which they determined to be an anxiety attack. he then said that he could feel the anxiety oozing off me and it was so bad that it was making in anxious. He also said that because of that could be what all my health problems are stemming from (for a list of med probs see my reply on someones post asking what other health problems besides ibs) so he wants me to try the cymbalta. i had been on remeron and desipramine at night for pain, depression, and to help me sleep more than a couple hours. Unfortunately it made me gain 80 pounds quickly so after 2 years I stopped it about a month ago and dropped 40 pounds in that one month. He wants to try to get me off all meds eventually. So I am going to give the cymbalta a try, like I said it's only been 3 days and he gave me a month trial of samples from his office. If it works I have to get it preapproved by the insurance company and then it's still going to cost me $45 for a month unless I can get it through the mail order like my son's medication and it will only cost me $45 for 3 month supply instead of just one month. I'm skeptical but will try it. Please keep me posted about your progress with it too. I'll keep checking this post for updates on all of your progress. Will be interesting to see how it affects each of us.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Did I misunderstand something here. Is Cymbalta an SSRI or a SNRI? I have not heard of a SNRI and would like to know the difference between them. I am on a teeny bit of Lexapro (2 1/2mg) a day. If I go over that it makes me very anxious but it seems to help with depression. I have not tolerated SSRIs well at all. I wish there was a 'magic' pill. Don't we all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/SNRI SNRI's effect both Serotonin like an SSRI but also effect norepinephrine (the N in SNRI).It is like being half-way between a tricyclic and an SSRI in what it works on.This may be why it is also approved for some pain syndromes (which tricyclics are usually better for than SSRI's) where most SSRI's have not been.K.


----------

